# is she pregnant



## wyliegirl12 (Apr 13, 2010)

I got her from a pet store they housed does and bucks together with approx 20 bucks i Dont know her age.Can anyone tell me if she looks pregnant if she is how much more longer,Her approx age and variety


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

she does look pregs and if she was housed with bucks then she most likely is


----------

